# What was your first grill, and what did you make on it?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2011)

My very first grill was a Webber Smokey Joe.  It came with a small recipe book.  One of those recipes was for Cornish Game Hens.  I followed the recipe instructions, and was rewarded with the juiciest, most flavorful fowl I had ever eaten in my life.  I learned to grill on that little bbq grill.  I also taught my children what hot meant with that grill, bringing them to the hot fire, letting them feel the heat, close enough for discomfort but no injury, and then saying hot.  I did that three times in succession with each of my four kids.  Not one of them ever reached out to touch something that we told them was hot.  And we never told them something was hot that wasn't. 

The Smokey Joe, a truly great grill, and versatile teaching tool.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 6, 2011)

I got my first Smoky Joe in college, and used it regularily till it fell apart.  Mostly hot dogs, chicken breasts and burgers. Then I got my next one.  And used it till it also fell apart.  When I got married, we tried gas grills, but the maintenance and upkeep was such a pain.  Now back to charcoal and happy with my Weber and little Lodge hibachi.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 6, 2011)

weber kettle grill ... indirect mesquite smoked a whole chic .... flavor was great and so tender and juicy. Still one of my fave ways to do a chic.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 6, 2011)

A  12" X 18" cast iron hibachi (about $10).  Small steaks and lamb chops.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 6, 2011)

My very first grill was also a Smokey Joe back in the 70's during college, mostly for doing burgers and such.  I don't remember what I eventually did with it as I only used it on occasion for a couple of years.  I've never owned another SJ until last fall when my wife found and brought home an almost new SJ, curbside, left among some trash.  That little grill is fun to grill on.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 6, 2011)

First home "grill" was a gas abomination and flank steak was the first item ruined by gas flame. Then I learned about real grilling fuel and true BBQ.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2011)

A cast iron hibachi from the 70s.  Chrome plated grates with wood handles.

Probably cooked burgers on it.  Newly married and not a lot of money.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 6, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> A  12" X 18" cast iron hibachi (about $10).  Small steaks and lamb chops.



Me too, except XH wouldn't let me near his toy.


----------



## LindaZ (Jun 6, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> *A 12" X 18" cast iron hibachi (about $10*). Small steaks and lamb chops.


 
Same for me - it was a birthday present from my husband who went to the store and bought steaks to cook on it. We were military then, not a lot of money and I thought it was a very extravagant birthday - very nice.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine was a "hand me down" gas grill from dad that needed some work. It was a pretty heavy duty one so it was worth saving. I don't remember the first thing I grilled on it but I know it wasn't burnt on the outside and raw on the inside chicken than dad was famous for.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2011)

my first grill was actually a small backpacking grill. just a grate with fold out legs. it was used over the coals of a campfire.

the first thing i ever made on it was either beef and veggie  kebabs or marinated london broil.

man, i haven't thought of those kebabs in years. my old gf made them out of chuck cubes, green peppers, onions, cherry tomatoes, and beer soaked mushrooms, and we'd bring them on backpacking or canoeing trips upstate ny. 

great old memories. good thread, gw. thanks.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 6, 2011)

The first grill I cooked on was dad's grill. No idea what kind it actually was or what I cooked on it. It was probably a charcoal grill of some sort and I probably cooked marshmallows or hot dogs on a stick held over top of it. First grill of my own was a little, square, portable charcoal grill and the hubby and I cooked steaks and brats to go with the rest of our picnic dinner.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 6, 2011)

My first grill was a bitchin' cool cooking pit we made for summer camp in Boy Scouts.
It had an air supply tunnel and fit the old expanded metal sheet we found. Cooked hot and true, and never was able to make as successful a pit again.

My first TRUE grill was a tabletop gas grill that used the 2 pound bottles... 
a freebie from Marlboro, LOL! Ribs, burgers, corn, foil package meals... cooked
everything on it, got pretty good at indirect cooking with it too. Aside from cooking
stuff in batches, I loved that thing.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife is a Croatian grilling purist,this is the only type they use, she will not use my equipment as she thinks using charcoal is for amateurs 
She lights her fire using seasoned hard wood on the concrete yard, when it dies down she places the grill on top of the embers.
The results on fish are fantastic and her cevapcici (kofta kebabs) are to die for.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My wife is a Croatian grilling purist,this is the only type they use, she will not use my equipment as she thinks using charcoal is for amateurs
> She lights her fire using seasoned hard wood on the concrete yard, when it dies down she places the grill on top of the embers.
> The results on fish are fantastic and her cevapcici (kofta kebabs) are to die for.
> View attachment 11125


 
Now _that_ is a purist's grill 
As is BT's camping grill. I've still got my fold out grate that I used when camping. And that was probably the first grill that I purchased, but I don't really remember for sure, or what was cooked on it the first time.


----------

